# Samsung 850 Pro or EVO - Anyone who has availed warranty and other questions.



## outspoken (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi,

Q1: I plan to either buy a Samsung 850 Pro or EVO from OnlySSD website. *I want to know if they are selling "Indian" SKUs or are they importing it?*
The chief reason for me buying these Samsungs is the 10yr/5yr warranty. 

Q2: I want to know if *anyone has availed warranty on any Samsung SSD in India* (esp. Bangalore).

Another question:
For the 250GB version, I see that the Pro is Rs. 12K and Evo is Rs. 10K. 
Q3: Which is *hardly any difference in price b/w Pro and Evo, why so*? I would believe that the Pro is better simply because enterprises will install it and report any firmware bugs to Samsung, i.e. will be better tested.

Q4: *Should I wait for 850 EVO to become cheaper?* I've been waiting to purchase a SSD for over a year.

For the record my reasons for choosing these disks:
OPAL 2.0 support. I need to use win 8.1 Bitlocker to encrypt the drive.
Warranty. I am already stretching my purse strings to buy these, need something reliable.
Use case: Not much at the moment, simply want faster boot and file access times. Do not play PC Games or anything heavy like that. At max I use Visual Studio and a VirtualBox Ubuntu VM.
Need 250 GB disks (got lots of files).


----------

